# Drontal worming tablets



## kelly43 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello all, looking for advice, any replies appreciated.

I've wormed "my" stray cat today. I gave him 1 and a half tablets, and he's gone really lethargic. He doesn't want to be indoors, he's in the greenhouse with eyes all sleepy, and not very responsive.

Is this a sidde effect of Drontal?

I gave him some milk, which he drank a bit of, in the hope it might make him feel better, but he doesn't want to eat.

Please let me know if this sounds normal.

Thanks!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

kelly43 said:


> Hello all, looking for advice, any replies appreciated.
> 
> I've wormed "my" stray cat today. I gave him 1 and a half tablets, and he's gone really lethargic. He doesn't want to be indoors, he's in the greenhouse with eyes all sleepy, and not very responsive.
> 
> ...


I give my kittens half a tablet of milbemax every three months now their six months old. Half a tablet til they are 4kgs then they get a whole one each. I dont use drontal so don't know if the dosage is based on weight. Milk may not be too good for him as can upset some cats stomachs but some can drink it so might be ok. If He's a stray he might be unwell from something else, hard to tell. Do u know if he has anyone else that looks after him? Just wondering if he might be wormed already by someone else? Sounds like you're keeping an good eye on him tho.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I've used Drontal on my cat for many years and she's never been lethargic after having her tablet. It's possible that your cat has picked something up, vet visit might be a good idea.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never used this, but I do know first hand how quickly a cat can go downhill. I would recommend at least calling the vet and explaining the symptoms.


----------



## kelly43 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.

By 7pm, after a good long nap, he came indoors and was a bit interested in food, so he had some. Then he slept on and off until 10 pm. He wanted to go out, so off he went, not straight to his greenhouse, but for a walk, so I think he was ok.

He's a fully grown cat (before he picked us I'd seen him around for at least a year, looking through bird food for something to eat), and when I explained to the vet his size she said 1 and a half tablets would be ok.

I've tried him with cat milk and he doesn't like it. He doesn't like full skimmed milk, but he loves semi skimmed milk. 

I googled Drontal and it has a good reputation, so I think they made him drowsy, but hope he'll be ok.

Thanks all again for your replies. :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

When I used drontal I slightly overdosed my cats (not my fault as I went by the advise I was given) and they were drowsy and off for a day but they soon recovered.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Did you weigh him, I would guess you had overdosed him by accident

Seems he is ok now so no harm done but I would weigh him next time so you can get the dose right


----------



## kelly43 (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't weigh him as I have no scales, so it was a guess. The vet said that even if he had 2 tablets they wouldn't harm him.

I've just fed him this morning, and he is now happily sitting on our sofa purring, so panic is over. I'll either try and weigh him for next time, or just give him 1 tablet, if he hasn't put on weight.

That's why I suspected worms in the first place, since I've been feeding him 3 times a day for the last 4 months, he has filled out, but he's still a very lean cat.

At least he is happy and loved, and knows if he comes here he gets fed, fussed and the option of a nice soft sofa to sleep on!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing better


----------

